# What could an Iguodala trade bring the 76ers?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

There are rumblings that Iguodala will demand a trade at some point this season. We don't know how true that is but it's been going around all season. If it is true they need to move him before that happens so they still have some leverage in trade deals.

The most common trend you see in trades made up by people is the cap dump. Don't bring anyone back who could produce instead just get an expiring contract go into the offseason and hope to be lucky signing someone. That's not a method for success in the NBA as you rarely see people hitting home runs in free agency. The way to build championship contenders is through trades and the draft and then a free agent here or there.

An ideal situation would be the land a SF who can shoot to help spread the court for Turner and Holiday, and/or draft picks. How reasonable is that? Who would be on the market for him?

It's something the Sixers need to look at as they try and build with Holiday and Turner.


----------



## PatronJames (Oct 19, 2010)

Coatesvillain said:


> There are rumblings that Iguodala will demand a trade at some point this season. We don't know how true that is but it's been going around all season. If it is true they need to move him before that happens so they still have some leverage in trade deals.
> 
> The most common trend you see in trades made up by people is the cap dump. Don't bring anyone back who could produce instead just get an expiring contract go into the offseason and hope to be lucky signing someone. That's not a method for success in the NBA as you rarely see people hitting home runs in free agency. The way to build championship contenders is through trades and the draft and then a free agent here or there.
> 
> ...


I agree completely that trading for expiring contracts is not the way to turn things around. I wish the Sixers get can involved in a three-team-trade with Denver and New Jersey, which would send Iguodala to Denver, Anthony to New Jersey, and Favors landing in Philadelphia. Not sure who else would be involved, but it was an idea I saw floating around on other forums for awhile now.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think the Sixers should be looking to shop Andre this early in time. 

Guys like Brand, Young, Hawkes, Kapono, and Songaila need to be move first for any kind of attractive deal that includes expirings, lottery picks, and/or serviceable bigs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

There's nothing out there at the moment but as the season wears on..who knows. I know one thing I'd get rid of Brand too while his value is at the highest it'll ever be again.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd agree that they shouldn't rush to trade Iguodala but his trade value is high regardless of when you move him. Brand on the other hand will probably have more value the longer he can keep his level of play high. So Brand would be more attractive in December/January than right now if he's still playing well. Right now there's only 8 games of evidence and that could still be a fluke.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> I'd agree that they shouldn't rush to trade Iguodala but his trade value is high regardless of when you move him. Brand on the other hand will probably have more value the longer he can keep his level of play high. So Brand would be more attractive in December/January than right now if he's still playing well. Right now there's only 8 games of evidence and that could still be a fluke.


you're playing with fire here. The longer you keep Brand the more likely that he'll be injured. A year ago you can't even trade Brand for Eddy Curry (straight up cap relief). If the Sixers are in a situation to get cap relief plus either pick/prospect out of it I would take it and run.

I would do Brand for Vince right now if it's on the table. The Sixers can trade Vince to another team afterwards before the deadline.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

With Rod Thorn in charge, you need to adjust your thinking to his style. 

1) He is a size queen. He likes players that are big for their position. _I think Thad Young will be the first guy he ships out._

2) He doesn't trade players at their peak value.

3) He only wants to make trades where he thinks he is the clear winner _He was really high on Brackins pre-draft and was willing to trade up in the draft to select him so "dumping" Jason Smith was an easy decision for him._

4) He is an incompetent fool

Once you accept all of that, then it will be easier to set your expectations for trades.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So he'll trade Igoudala in 6 years for Austin Daye.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> With Rod Thorn in charge, you need to adjust your thinking to his style.
> 
> 1) He is a size queen. He likes players that are big for their position. _I think Thad Young will be the first guy he ships out._
> 
> ...


In the past 8 years I've seen bad GMing of all shapes and sizes so I can adapt to this one.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

There might be a full out fire sale coming up soon.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I only caught the fourth quarter but there was a part (not too long after Evan Turner failed to secure the rebound) where the camera went to Iguodala and he had to cover his face because he was smiling. I think they need to move him and Lou. Playoffs might be out of the question at this point so they need to get what they can.

Move Iguodala first and maybe get something for Brand a little later. They need to decide what fits and what doesn't now. I actually like how Holiday-Turner-Young play together they should make moves and let them play out the season.

Shoot, if we can't move Brand this year he's automatically even more attractive next year because his contract is even shorter. Whatever you do don't take Vince Carter back if a move is made.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Andre Iguodala Doesn't Expect to Be a 76er for Long*

http://nba.fanhouse.com/2010/11/26/andre-iguodala-doesnt-expect-to-be-a-76er-for-long/ 



> MIAMI -- Andre Iguodala has been around long enough to know he might not be around the Philadelphia 76ers much longer.
> 
> The fit isn't there anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Depending on how highly the Nets value Favors, they may be interested in a Favors+Murphy for Iguodala swap.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Cavs trying to acquire Iguodala*

http://morningjournal.com/articles/2010/12/05/sports/doc4cfb17d09c8bc275637457.txt?viewmode=default"



> The Cavaliers might not ever get a player like LeBron James again in our lifetime.
> 
> But they might be able to acquire “LeBron Lite.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Trade exception they say? Hmm... sounds interesting, but I'd need a "prospect" (do they have any?) and some draft picks in return.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

I wouldn't mind taking Sessions back in return.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hmm.. Sessions as the backup PG, and then we could look to moving Lou Williams as well. I wouldn't be a against that. Work in a first round pick, and I'd go for it.

Even though this is setting up to be a weak draft having two lottery picks couldn't hurt. Plus there'd be the trade exception for the difference between Sessions and Iguodala's contract. Yeah, that wouldn't be bad at all.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

J.J. Hickson? I could see the Cavaliers offering Hickson since they've got Jamison on the bench and having the two on the same team is a bit redundant.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Why would they offer Hickson to side with the older player? I know they have Jamison for years but that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You think you could get Butler (cap relief) and Roddy BoBo from the Mavs


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Beaubois is more of a smallish 2. I wouldn't really be in favor of that, and if they threw in a pick it'd be something really late.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Iggy certainly isn't helping his trade value any though.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

What do you guys think of trading for Chris Kaman?

Brand & Kaman played extremely well together on the clippers and were probably the best big man duo in the NBA for a couple of years. And Kaman is one of the top true centers out there. His contract is 2 years shorter than Iguodala's as well.

The trade would look something like:

*Iguodala for Kaman + Gomes/Butler*


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Chris Kaman is horrible. I don't think he's too much better than Spencer Hawes right now. He's especially not worth the price difference between the two.


----------

